# Dog with no tongue



## wpcjs (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello, I joined in April but do not post, seem like a lot of good info though, here is my question.

After we lost our last dog we thought we would get our next pup from a shelter for battered dogs, we went there and fell in love with " Lucy " after we picked her out the needed to keep her show she could be fixed. The next day they called and said there was a problem with Lucy, we freaked thinking something happened at surgery. The problem was that her tongue was ripped out of her mouth and did we still want her.

Well we still have her and love her to death BUT she is a handful with the drooling, we have towels all over the house at all times, does anyone think there is a way to re-attach a tongue? I know it sounds weird but she is ruining all the carpet and chairs but we love her and do not want to make her an outside only dog, any ideas?


----------



## ZensMom (Sep 25, 2007)

Did Lucy have a tongue when you picked her out? Or did that happen at the rescue while they were holding her to spay her? Just curious. 

Unfortunately, a doctor won't be able to reattach her tongue. I think if that was possible it would have had to have happened right after it was severed, and even with the nerves damaged I don't know if it would have helped. You should try calling a local canine surgical specialist and inquire if there are any options. Your vet could probably direct you somewhere. Or you could even ask your vet.

Good luck! I was searching google for any info on doggies with no tongues, if I come across anything I'll send a link.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

How did her tongue get ripped out???

This sounds like someone making something up just to hmmmm I dont know get a jolt out of everyone.

Can this really happen? I meant I thought you actully needed a tounge to live ....to swallow ...drink water how can the dog drink?

If this is really true I am really sorry for the poor dog and what you must be going through.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

My first thought was 'how does this dog drink with no tongue'.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Licking to clean herself, eating and drinking would certainly be a challenge. Where would they get the tongue from to reattach? How did she lose her tongue?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You've had her since April and the drooling is getting to be to much now after almost seven months...?

I think you're doing about as much as you can. And after this long there is no way of re attaching it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Actually, you did post about this in April, before adopting the dog. Many suggested you consult vets about what to expect from a dog with this problem. What did the vets say?


----------



## wpcjs (Apr 20, 2007)

peace36 said:


> How did her tongue get ripped out???
> 
> This sounds like someone making something up just to hmmmm I dont know get a jolt out of everyone.
> 
> ...






Her tongue got ripped out before the shelter got her, she was one of 5 dogs that came in together, they did not notice untill we adopted her. Get a " jolt " out of everyone?!? pretty sick mind to think that way. I do not know how to post pics but I would gladly e-mail them.


Every vet we have talked to says they have never seen it before, and the vet that found it has been very helpful. We thought that without a tongue the dog could not cool itself, but were told they cool themselves by panting. 

The dog drinks from elevated bowls ( same with food ) she does o.k. but it is VERY messy because a bunch leaks out when she is done, this time of year she pretty much is bathed daily, I heard that is hard on dogs but she can not clean herself.

From looking at magazine's she looks mostly like a ridgeback but I do not know for sure as her brothers and sisters looked nothing a like.

Again if someone wants me to e-mail them pics to post that would be great because I do not know how to add pics.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

(1) Go to www.imageshack.us and upload your image there. 
(2) Scroll to the bottom of the page and copy the "direct link" to the picture that it gives you. 
(3) Write your post and click the little button in the tool bar (the writing tool bar with font choices and that sort of thing). The button you want is the little square yellow one with what looks like gray mountains on it.
(4) In the pop up box, paste the address imageshack gave you
(5) click OK
(6) Submit your post as usual

Better instructions:
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/13113-having-trouble-posting-photos.html


----------



## wpcjs (Apr 20, 2007)

this work?









I will keep trying


























sorry so blurry I will post more when I am with my girlfriend so she can help.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

It works, but is very hard to tell what's what in the picture... I'm not saying I don't believe it, but I really don't think there is much else you can do besides what you're doing now for her. 

With our dogs drooling all over hte house I wouldn't think it leave much of stain..? Have you thought about maybe tiling part of your house and keeping the others off limit?


----------



## wpcjs (Apr 20, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> It works, but is very hard to tell what's what in the picture... I'm not saying I don't believe it, but I really don't think there is much else you can do besides what you're doing now for her.
> 
> With our dogs drooling all over hte house I wouldn't think it leave much of stain..? Have you thought about maybe tiling part of your house and keeping the others off limit?







I added some more. we try and make her a part of the family, so when she eats a treat and drools we wait till its dry and vaccum. Her area is tiled but it stinks because when it is muddy like it has been the last few days she has to stay in her area ( 8 x 12 ) and we have to go in there to see her, we thought of getting another puppy because she loves dogs but the problem is you can not pet the other dog because she is covered in drool!!!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I believe you. Yes it would be "sick minded" but you know there are alot of sickos out there. Anyway sorry insinuated that you might possibly be one of them.

That is odd that the shelter did not realize that right away. She is really cute. Good luck with her I hope someday you find a solution to the drooling problem


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

That was the first ime I've ever read anything like this. I didn't think a dog could eat without a tongue either. Odd that the shelter adopted the dog out with a major problem like this. Cute dog though, feel so bad for her.I also hope you find a solution.


----------



## wpcjs (Apr 20, 2007)

peace36 said:


> Ok, I believe you. Yes it would be "sick minded" but you know there are alot of sickos out there. Anyway sorry insinuated that you might possibly be one of them.
> 
> That is odd that the shelter did not realize that right away. She is really cute. Good luck with her I hope someday you find a solution to the drooling problem






Sorry to jump on you, did not mean to, she is just a trooper and want her to be o.k. The thing with the shelter is my girlfriend noticed she was kinda foamy but the shelter said they would look into it, they seemed very concerned, and I truely think they did their best, she has the main base of the tongue but no tongue, she seems to want certain foods but I do not know if there is any taste or just smell. I went through my neighborhood and let everyone know that the drooling was not a problem ( I feared she would get out and someone would think she had a problem )

Anyway thanks for all the input.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

What a situation, I feel for your poor pup...how awful to not have a full tongue. She obviously has enough to swallow with, but is missing from the muscle that attaches it forwards...I can see how the massive drooling works (I had my tongue pierced a few years ago and the drooling was almost uncontrollable for a couple of days hehe) 
I would feed her a soft diet, since your tongue moves food into position to be chewed she probably has a problem with this and could be the cause of her dribbling some food. 
As for the water drooling, I don't think there's any answer for that, from how I figure, she must stick her muzzle in the water and suck it up, instead of lapping it up like normal, kind of like how a horse drinks.
I doubt there's really anything that can be done, since the injury is old and there is no "part" to replace on the tongue (like a donor) and I'm not even sure if then it could be done...it would take talking to a specialist about it...I know they have some advances like that in human technology, as my husband has a cadaver tendon in his left knee due to an injury. You might contact veterinary colleges for a potential solution. I'd at least call University of California - Davis....they are one of the best veterinary schools around.

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/research/

There's a link to their Veterinary research center...hope this helps you some.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! I've never seen anything like this. I didn't think a dog would be able to eat and drink with out a tongue either. Sorry I don't have any suggestions for you. I just wanted to wish you luck! This little girl is very lucky you adopted her. Poor baby! She is a cutie!


----------



## msjefferson_4 (Nov 30, 2007)

wow that is crazy! Poor little girl! I dont know of anything to do to help, but just though I'd comment and tell ya that she looks JUST like one of my girls. Mine is a Rot/Chow mix.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

wpcjs said:


> Sorry to jump on you, did not mean to, she is just a trooper and want her to be o.k.
> , she seems to want certain foods but I do not know if there is any taste or just smell.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ok. Wow I did not even think about the food having no taste. That poor doggie. She is really lucky to have you for an owner.


----------



## Beachie (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm curious about this dog. We bought a 4 month old Miniature Schnauzer about 8 days ago. Without getting into great detail, her tongue had been stung by a bee and was not properly diagnosed, so about 5 days after we brought her home, her tongue fell out. We've read and heard from our vet about dogs that have their tongues removed due to Cancer, or some sort of trauma, and learn to eat and drink without it. What we are wondering is how they teach their pets to do this, and what they do in the interim to keep them hydrated and fed, without them becoming dependant on being fed.


----------



## Ganesh pingali (Jun 21, 2021)

wpcjs said:


> this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi I am Ganesh... Our dog also lost it's tongue today in a street fight with other dogs. Could you please help us how to feed the dog as we are not able to understand your elevated bowls idea. Plz help as as sson as possible as we cannot see our dog in pain.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

That sounds horrible and I'm sorry this has happened, but this thread is over a decade old and none of the posters are active on the forum anymore. You are not likely to receive a reply. I will be closing the thread.

Your first step should be taking your dog to the vet immediately, and once your dog has been treated you are welcome to post your own thread discussing the vet's diagnosis.


----------

